# Finally out of the paint shop



## synistrGT-R (Oct 15, 2007)

After a unknown person decided to drag a key down both sides of my 33, I finally took her back home after 6 weeks. The new color is MP II and it really makes the car look so much better.
Before:
































Notice CF under paint


----------



## Azim (Aug 2, 2011)

thats a nice colour reminds me of my cvic pirates black same thing just darker doe sit change colour depending on shade?


----------



## FireDan50 (Oct 6, 2009)

paint job looks AWESOME....pm sent


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Amazing, best MP paint job I have seen in a while.

Stunning car mate


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

Looks Great !!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Stunning mate!


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Looks awesome, really liking the paint over the carbon bonnet.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Looks amazing

What colour was it?


----------



## synistrGT-R (Oct 15, 2007)

Original color was Midnight Purple, then top coated with a violet and indigo blue pearl to give it the blueish tone, then completly stripped to bare metal and repainted MP II.


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

looks awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## Scott T (Aug 26, 2009)

was it any more expensive to have the bonnet painted in a way that shows the carbon weave? Its looks sweet, did you consider having your other carbon parts painted the same way.


----------



## synistrGT-R (Oct 15, 2007)

There was not a price differance. I wanted to leave the other parts in carbon because they are all aero parts.
Thanks for all the compliments


----------



## Mikster (Feb 17, 2006)

Looks sweet, right colour for a GTR


----------



## Streetgasm maus (Mar 7, 2007)

wow !! looks really good ! especially the bonnet ... how did you manage to keep the carbon fibre structure ?


----------



## Glen (Jan 21, 2011)

How long will the paint last over the cf? always thought that was a problem when painting over cf???


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Looks fantastic,great work :thumbsup:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Looks great, but I can't help but think the blue was a much nicer colour


----------



## synistrGT-R (Oct 15, 2007)

Streetgasm maus said:


> wow !! looks really good ! especially the bonnet ... how did you manage to keep the carbon fibre structure ?


I am unsure as to how they were able to achieve this. I took him a picture of the Bugatti SS and asked if they could achieve that effect. Got really close in my opinion.


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

stunning love the bonnet aswell


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

looks good!!!
The hood looks stunning!

How much did you pay just for the paint???
Is it oem MP2???


----------



## synistrGT-R (Oct 15, 2007)

Yes, it is the factory Dupont paint formula. The paint was $237.00 a quart USD. They used 4.5 quarts to paint everything including speaker grill, strut bar in trunk, nitrous bottle, and engine covers.

I have many pictures of your MP II 34 on my computer for years chasing the proper paint code to have mine painted that way. Thanks for all the pictures that you posted up.

Eric


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Colour looks loads better dude...is that a devil wing on the back there?


----------



## synistrGT-R (Oct 15, 2007)

Yes sir, that it is


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

Looks stunning mate, love how you have had the bonnet painted.


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

270$ per liter (or what is a quart)??? is that right?

Holy shit that is cheap!!!

Anyway stunning colour :chuckle:


----------



## synistrGT-R (Oct 15, 2007)

1 US quart is .9 liter


----------



## jordan (Jan 31, 2008)

That looks awesome! What aero are you running? Love the side steps/lips, look similar to Feed ones on RX7s.


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Looking good:thumbsup:


----------



## fastfu (Mar 28, 2011)

looks fantastic, i too love the bonnet


----------



## synistrGT-R (Oct 15, 2007)

jordan said:


> That looks awesome! What aero are you running? Love the side steps/lips, look similar to Feed ones on RX7s.


Auto Select front lip and canards, Bee Racing side diffusers, EP Racing rear diffuser & vortex generators, and Auto Select Devil rear spoiler.


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

synistrGT-R said:


> 1 US quart is .9 liter


So nearly 1 Liter; That is cheap!!!
You can read everywhere that 1 Liter of LV4 is above 800€, so more than 1000$

That is not fair 


I have to look where I get the paint as cheap as you get it.


And I think the MP2 look fantastic on your GTR


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Car looks great - I reckon a set of black TE37's would finish the car off to PERFECTION!


----------



## synistrGT-R (Oct 15, 2007)

Already looking into that. Matt Black 18 x 10.5 + 12


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

synistrGT-R said:


> Already looking into that. Matt Black 18 x 10.5 + 12


Top man!


----------

